# Star Wars Episode 3 full synposis



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Assuming this synopsis is correct, it looks to be great movie.

http://www.supershadow.com/starwars/episode3/revenge_of_the_sith/plot_script.html


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Chris for posting the link. Yes, it reads like this could be the best of the three most recent installments. Can't wait for it's May release!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hope springs eternal. The last two had good moments (Pod Racing, Darth Maul, and the Fett duo) and real BAD moments (Jar Jar, Metaclorians (sp?), Anakin/Padme frolicing in Lake Como).

Then again the same could be said for the first trilogy as well.

Ewoks, Green Puppets, and Cantinas oh my.......

The strange thing is I'm more jazzed up about the early XWing and Tie Fighter versions I see in the film trailer.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Holy S***!

That synopsis rocks!

Now I'm really psyched (I resisted the dark side for all of 10 seconds before I ignored the spoiler warning and dove in).

My 11 year old and I will see it but my 6 year old daughter will miss this one.....


----------



## theebdk (Feb 4, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Assuming this synopsis is correct, it looks to be great movie.
> 
> http://www.supershadow.com/starwars/episode3/revenge_of_the_sith/plot_script.html


Chris:

The website you referenced has plot summaries for episode 7, 8, and 9. Will George Lucas ever create these movies or will we need to wait until after he passes away and his heirs get greedy?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

The final scene mentioned in that summary with Tarkin makes me miss that old guy. He was one of my favorite characters from the original movie, all the more so once the 2nd and 3rd came out and we saw that Tarkin was one of the few imperial officers that didn't seem to fear Vader.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

theebdk said:


> Chris:
> 
> The website you referenced has plot summaries for episode 7, 8, and 9. Will George Lucas ever create these movies or will we need to wait until after he passes away and his heirs get greedy?


Chapters 7, 8, + 9 will eventually generate over a Billion bucks for whomever makes them. No one will leave that much money on the table forever.

I still remember going to Boston for a SciFi convention in 1986 or 1987. Luca's people were there to push Howard the Duck. All we wanted was more Star Wars or Raiders of the Lost Ark.

It could be 15 years before we see them, but someone (Jett Lucas?) will make them........


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

There have been rumours of a Star Wars based TV series after the movies are done. These wouldn't be the cartoons, but a live action series based in the StarWars universe. 

Just enough to keep the cash rolling in a for a while.

Oh, and the movies are all going to be released in a few years in 3D. Yep, all six in 3D over six years. One a year.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I still remember going to Boston for a SciFi convention in 1986 or 1987. Luca's people were there to push Howard the Duck. All we wanted was more Star Wars or Raiders of the Lost Ark.


You and I were in the same room.

And it was 1986.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Yep, all six in 3D over six years. One a year.
_

Nothing quite like milking a franchise for all its worth. 

So when Han shoots Greedo, will the body fall into the screen making us all jump?

I can see 3D effects working during some of the space scenes though.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

djlong said:


> You and I were in the same room.
> 
> And it was 1986.


Other highlights were the short films they showed. The Mike Jitlov stuff (The Wizard of Space and Time..... he did the stop motion photography to make it look like he was running along walls and the like). A few Dr. Dimento videos too....

Fish Heads Fish Heads Roly Poly Fish Heads Eat Them Up Yum......

Biggest pain was the weather.... Massive snowstorm made the drive from New Jersey to Massachusetts "interesting"... Especially in my 1973 Mustang Grande which had no traction in the snow.........

I even liked the cheesy 1950s Mission to Mars movie (It reminded me of the "movie" at the end of the Amazon Women on the Moon movie from the 80s.)

They even had a TV channel playing in the Sheraton hotel rooms that had a lot of Japanese Manga cartoons and the like......

Producers from Star Trek: The Next Geenration were there to discuss some of the characters coming up in the new show. I can't remember if any cast members were there.....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No - David Gerrold was there in '87 (the last Boskone I went to). The room was so packed I was sitting on the floor practically under David's feet. They were in the process of casting and said we'd "recognize one name" when the casting announcemets were made (he was referringto LeVar Burton since everyone knew him from "Roots").

Ah yes.. Wizard of Speed and Time. Still have my LD and VHS copies of that.. and the t-shirt they gave me for being a 'guide' at Worldcon in '89 when we hiked over to the theater for the premiere of the feature-length version of tWoSaT.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I still remember going to Boston for a SciFi convention in 1986 or 1987. Luca's people were there to push Howard the Duck. All we wanted was more Star Wars or Raiders of the Lost Ark.


 It's not nice to fool with the dark overlords!


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Chapters 7, 8, + 9 will eventually generate over a Billion bucks for whomever makes them. No one will leave that much money on the table forever.
> 
> I still remember going to Boston for a SciFi convention in 1986 or 1987. Luca's people were there to push Howard the Duck. All we wanted was more Star Wars or Raiders of the Lost Ark.
> 
> It could be 15 years before we see them, but someone (Jett Lucas?) will make them........


During a "60 mins." interview a couple of weeks ago, George Lucas stated that he would never do chapters 7,8, and 9 or allow anyone else to do them.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, that's a switch from his "I never said there was a third trilogy" story he put out after he started working on the prequels. This, of course conflicted with the "there are three trilogies" story he told major magazines back when Empire came out.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

djlong said:


> Well, that's a switch from his "I never said there was a third trilogy" story he put out after he started working on the prequels. This, of course conflicted with the "there are three trilogies" story he told major magazines back when Empire came out.


You suppose George is related to Charlie. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

trnsfrguy said:


> During a "60 mins." interview a couple of weeks ago, George Lucas stated that he would never do chapters 7,8, and 9 or allow anyone else to do them.


Yeah, and Sean connery said that he would NEVER play James Bond again. Then they came up with a really big check and VOILA... he made another one...... Now this year, they are making a new James Bond game based on From Russia with Love and Sean is providing his voice and allowed them to use his likeness for what I'm assuming is another big check......

Star Wars will go away for ten years or so and then come back. Never underestimate the ability of greed to get things moving..... Jett Lucas (or someone else) may have to wait until George is hangin' with Obi Won, Yoda, and Anakin, but it will happen.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Yeah, and Sean connery said that he would NEVER play James Bond again. Then they came up with a really big check and VOILA... he made another one...... Now this year, they are making a new James Bond game based on From Russia with Love and Sean is providing his voice and allowed them to use his likeness for what I'm assuming is another big check......
> 
> Star Wars will go away for ten years or so and then come back. Never underestimate the ability of greed to get things moving..... Jett Lucas (or someone else) may have to wait until George is hangin' with Obi Won, Yoda, and Anakin, but it will happen.


I guess you have a point...
Anyway, Did anyone else see the 60 mins interview ??
Lucas is building a new home for his companies on the old Presidio site. He's paying for it out of his own pockets!!!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> _Yep, all six in 3D over six years. One a year._
> 
> Nothing quite like milking a franchise for all its worth.
> 
> ...


Name one excellent (or even very good) 3D movie.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I rather liked The Polar Express.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Name one excellent (or even very good) 3D movie.


I'm seen a couple of dozen IMAX films that were breathtaking. The IMAX film where James Cameron went back and looked at the Titanic was gorgeous (no, not the film with Kate and Leo.... the documentary about James going to the wreck).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobMurdoch said:


> I'm seen a couple of dozen IMAX films that were breathtaking. The IMAX film where James Cameron went back and looked at the Titanic was gorgeous (no, not the film with Kate and Leo.... the documentary about James going to the wreck).


I agree Bob. The 3D was amazing. The DVD doesn't give it justice although even in 2D, it's still a good film.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sorry... name one excellent fiction 3D movie.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone was pretty funny and was originally in 3D. Notable for Molly Ringwlad's debut, and Michael Ironside chewing up the scenery as the "Overlord"

Seeing the three bimbettes that he was trying to rescue in 3D wasn't bad.

Metalstorm was another film that came out in the mid 80's. The film was merely OK but it DID have Kelly Preston at about age 20 in a white formfitting jumpsuit.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob, I don't think you met the criterion.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I don't know about THAT.... Kelly Preston at 20 in a skin tight jumpsuit is MOST excellent in my book.

But OK, I know where you were going. 3D films are mainly found in the B Movie or Museum film section, so it will be tough to find one that beats your litmus test.

Personally, the 3d glasses often give me a headache (Spy Kids 3D was unwatchable for me...... not just for the bad plot and acting but for the headache the red and blue glasses gave me. The grey lenses that are used in the IMAX theatres have been the only ones that I could see fairly easily).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobMurdoch said:


> (Spy Kids 3D was unwatchable for me...... not just for the bad plot and acting but for the headache the red and blue glasses gave me.


Using the red and blue glasses for Spy Kids was a bad idea but I can understand why they did it that way. It allowed a good translation to home video. The polarization method that IMAX uses works very well but is hard to duplicate at home.

I am probably the only one in the world who actually enjoyed watching Spy Kids 3D. It reminded me a lot of my all time favorite "inside the computer" movies which was Tron. Yes, the plot and acting were bad but hey, Salma Hayek looked good.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, I thought I would like it too as Hayak and Cugino (in a REAL small cameo) in 3D couldn't be all bad. But the focus on just the kids took away the charm that Cugino and Banderas brought to the first two, and the red and blue glasses did nothing but give me headaches.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Name one excellent (or even very good) 3D movie.


I can name two-for horror-house of wax and for shear storytelling quality-Hondo, the only 3D film John Wayne made(based on a louis l'amour novel)-in fact, I would say Hondo is the best #D film made that I have seen....


----------

